
No longer optional: Windows 10 will automatically install over Windows 7/8 - alister
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/30/windows-10-automatic-download-windows-7-8-pc-computers
======
detaro
from October last year, nothing new

------
zxv
An 84 year old friend let Windows 10 install on her Dell laptop. Dell has no
video drivers for Windows 10 for the laptop, and the screen no longer works.

This makes me appreciate chromebooks. Learning new things may be rough, but
chromebooks are so much more reliable in my experience.

